

Anand vs Carlsen crucial game explained by chess teacher - izietto
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMxK1FKAbmj2N-faTWLwNig

======
izietto
I love Mato, he's the best chess teacher present on Youtube (and he's funny
too)

